# Digital Audio Recorder



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

How about direct recording to the computer. I use audacity on PC and garageband on Mac.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

oberkc said:


> How about direct recording to the computer. I use audacity on PC and garageband on Mac.


 
Thats the one thing I'm trying to get around. I have Audacity, but I don't want to have to drag a desktop computer around. :laughing:

I have a laptop too, but its become too "fragile" to move around. The screen is loose and stuff.

I wanted to fine one of those pocket recorders that have a line in so I can connect it to the output of the mixer, and then transfer the files to the computer. Something with decent sound. Or even just something along the lines of that. It doesn't even need to have a built in mic.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Netbook with a SSD drive in it. Otherwise, anything you are looking for, is not going to be under $50. A decent recorder would cost you a couple of hundred, like a Tascam. Here is a list from pssl.com of Field Recorders http://www.pssl.com/Field-Recorders


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If you can up your budget just a hair, then an "open box" Zoom H1 from 8thstreet.com for $89.

You won't regret it.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for there help. I bought an Olympus digital recorder for $48. Plugged the mixer into the Mic in on the recorder, and it works great. Not HI-FI sound, but its pretty good!


----------

